# Simmons Scope



## dusty123 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi, I have a simmons aetec 3.8 12 x 44 bought it around 2001,seems like I remember it having a lifetime warranty.Anyone here know if that warranty is still good or who fixes them? 
Thanks G


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Bushnell would be the owner/proprietor of Simmons now. Not sure if they're keeping up old warranties but it's worth a check.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez what a coincidence, I went out shooting today, I took my 30-06 out to test some loads, it wears the only scope it has ever known. It's a savage 110 and is the first rifle I ever bought for myself. The Simmons scope on it went to crap, I can't focus it, and the power ring turns the whole ocular lens.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Geez what a coincidence, I went out shooting today, I took my 30-06 out to test some loads, it wears the only scope it has ever known. It's a savage 110 and is the first rifle I ever bought for myself. The Simmons scope on it went to crap, I can't focus it, and the power ring turns the whole ocular lens.


I've never had great luck with them. Probably returned or ditched more than have worked for me.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Never had any luck with them either. Even the older ones.


----------

